# Not easily broken!!!!!!



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

GREATTTT movie seriously hit right to home with me its such a good movie you thought fireproof was good that movie sucks really sucks compaired to this reality flick. Its so great rent it this weekend you guys the best quote I herd is in that movie to its "Sometimes life flips you upside down so you can see right side up" 


SO true! It just shows how hard marriage is and how easily we get lost from each other when we dont take the time for each other and remember the things we need want and strive for in each other!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

OK, is the name of the movie:

Not Easily Broken

??


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes the name of the movie is NOT EASILY BROKEN! way good!!!


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

I will get it now....


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

sunflower said:


> "Sometimes life flips you upside down so you can see right side up"


That is a great quote. Although, I would say its more like the time I was surfing and got taken out by a wave. I was tossed all around and really didnt know if I was upside down, or right side up. And you know, eventually, if you dont get knocked uncouncious, and can hold your breathe long enough, nature will gradually bring you back up


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh I like that one to Blanca! good one! I think thats how I felt for awhile to!!!!


----------

